# stubborn ringworm



## Fiasmom (Feb 19, 2003)

My 26 mo DS had two ringworm spots on his torso. took him to the Dr. and they prescribed one week of lotrimin and then said to stop it even if you could still see the ringworm. I did that, and they faded but then came back bigger than ever. We are still treating but now he is covered with probably about a dozen new ringworm spots.







:

I have been using lotrimin, but I never dreamed I would be using it for this long on such a little guy! It's been at least 6 weeks! Should I switch to tea tree oil? Anyone had success with that? Or is this the normal course for ringworm to take? Everyone else I talk to says it usually goes away so fast and easily. DS hates me putting on the medicine and fights it every time, so I would REALLY like to get this resolved. Any suggestions?


----------



## velcromom (Sep 23, 2003)

The fungus is active at the outermost ring and beyond, before you can even see the new ring, so use the cream a ways beyond the visible rash, if you aren't already. But from the way you say it faded then came back bigger, it sounds like perhaps the cream missed the outermost ring that wasn't visibly affected yet.

also, I've found with fungal skin problems that it helps to exfoliate the area well before applying the cream. I know that is a challenging proposition with a little one, but fungus is deep in the layers of the skin and the dead cells on top seem to block the cream from being absorbed enough to kill the fungus.

ETA - docs probably won't take a sample but it could be yeast, so watch sugar in the diet


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

We battled ringworm for months so I feel your pain. Definitely keep applying whatever to the spot until it is gone, or else they can come back. We used tea tree oil and it did work.


----------



## lisasaurus (Aug 29, 2007)

i had horrible horrible horrible ringworm about 5 years ago. it spread to like 75% of my body while i waited and waited for the medication from the doctor to work. it never did work. the i went to a naturopath who prescribed tea tree oil 2X's a day (be sure to check for sensitivity before applying to whole body!) and it did work. i had the ringworm for like two months, but the tea tree oil worked quickly. on the downside, i stunk like tea tree oil for two months!


----------



## JANmom13 (Sep 15, 2007)

My 2 year old got ringworm in October, it is almost completely gone now. We used Lotrimin Ultra for the first month and it didn't work. Our pediatrician said it can take up to a month to work, and to keep using it after it disappears because it can come back.

We switched to a generic that contained clotrimazole - my friend recommended it, she works with pets (which also can get ringworm).

The clotrimazole is working a lot better since we switched. I wish I had switched sooner because it spread to my son. His is almost gone now, too.

I would recommend you switch- different products contain different antifungal ingredients.

Also- put it on as frequently as possible during the day- on the weekends I try for 4-5 times a day.


----------



## bc1995 (Mar 22, 2004)

We have also been battling a spot for almost 4 months now. We even tried some oral meds after 2 months of topical did not work. It is almost completely faded now but you can still see that the skin does not look right in some lights. It also feels rough. It is right on his face so there is no hiding it, too.


----------



## springbabes (Aug 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lisasaurus* 
i had horrible horrible horrible ringworm about 5 years ago. it spread to like 75% of my body while i waited and waited for the medication from the doctor to work. it never did work. the i went to a naturopath who prescribed tea tree oil 2X's a day (be sure to check for sensitivity before applying to whole body!) and it did work. i had the ringworm for like two months, but the tea tree oil worked quickly. on the downside, i stunk like tea tree oil for two months!

I bet you didn't have ringworm:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pityriasis_rosea


----------

